# ETEC 60 lost power and barely runs



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

My old trusty ETEC (about 1200 hours) was just serviced about 6 weeks ago. Has always run like a champ. Gets run daily. Was scooting around today and just started losing power. Came off plane and died. Took a long time to get running again (almost called the tow company for first time). Turned over and starts, runs rough for a couple of seconds and then dies. Was able to finally get running and was able to putt home at 2000 RPM max. Throttle all the way forward, it maxed out there and ran kinda rough. Got no alarms and made it home about 3 miles. Went and got my trailer and engine didn't want to start like when first happened.

Only change...Put 5 gallons of gas in it yesterday (my initial gut reaction was BAD GAS but have never had that issue before with ETEC and got gas where I always do). I pulled the fuel filter before engine and dumped in some tupperware. It had a couple of particles of crap in it but I wouldn't think that would kill the engine. Full filter in outboard looked OK. 

Since, local service centers are stupid backed up (my local is almost a month out) and I fish daily, I am looking for some insight on trouble shooting this issue myself. Was gonna run down to local service center and buy a new fuel filter in the short run and beg for an earlier slot. Couldn't believe it when the receptionist told me Aug 12th. There are a lot of snook and tarpon to be caught between now and then...

Anyone have any brilliant ideas to try? I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Change filter and get auxiliary gas tank. 
try that to eliminate bad gas or hoses.

compression check.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Stick to the basics.

(1) compression check
(2) portable tank straight to motor
(3) inspect all wiring paying close attention to grounds on motor. 
(4) take to the technician


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

When ETECs have issues, they are tough to fix DIY in my opinion. So many sensors and a smart (ish) computer means that if any sensor goes bad the motor will start to go haywire.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

timogleason said:


> Anyone have any brilliant ideas to try? I'd really appreciate it!


If you need it bad enough bribe the service manager at the local dealer (discreetly) it'll probably work.

I always thought that was just stuff people do in movies until I needed to. 

My truck started shaking like a wet dog passing through KS on my way to a job on a Sat afternoon. Pulled in to the dealer place was slammed and the desk clerk said they didn't have any openings that afternoon. Asked the service mgr if he could talk to me out by my truck. Got him outside and explained to him I was coming from MO headed to OK for work and could not wait around for them to open back up on Mon. Handed him a $100 and asked if there was any way he could get that truck on a rack. Dude just smiled and said pull the truck around we'll get you going. 1 camshaft position sensor later and I was on my way.

Thanks Olathe Ford!


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I like your style.... to bad you gotta bribe them.
But Hey-It Works !


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

PM Bob Lemay. He has run Etecs for years and has probably had similar snafus.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I had something similar happen to my 2012 60hp etec. It was water in the fuel from a bad gas station experience. It ended up giving my coils problems. Took it to Etec dealer and they replaced a bunch of stuff and it never happened again.


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

The issue sounds eerily similar to what I experienced with my 90 Etec on my Vantage....2 months out of warranty . We replaced the EMU and wiring harness (as that was the original diagnosis), ended up burning 2 more up (covered under the 1st replacement, so 4 EMUs total!!) each time it was repaired, the next trip out, same issue- would start and idle, run briefly under power but would then die under power and never get above 2500 RPM. Everything else checked out ok, fuel lines, pumps, filters etc.It was clearly electronic and had Stone and Sons scratching their heads, my mechanic for 12 years, and arguably one of the better known Johnson/Evinrude mechanics in the US. Ultimately Bombardier sent down a tech from Canada to Houston, he told me to replace the powerhead, Stone told us he didnt think that replacing would solve this problem. So I asked the Bombardier tech "if I spend the $3K+ replacing the powerhead (priced at cost + labor) after already spending $2500 on EMUs/labor and it still doesnt fix the problem what would they do for me?"... his response was basically- "its out of warranty so nothing".... I slapped a 90 Suzuki on the next week... I wasted months of prime fishing time in TX and lost my entry fees into 2 tournaments trying to find this gremlin and never did, sold the Etec off for parts and joined the 4 strokers... I loved my Etec, it ran flawlessly until this issue, but the customer service from Bombardier really sat poorly with me, I simply wanted a credit for the money I spent trying to remedy be applied to a replacement engine if replacing the powerhead did not work, which I thought was fair to ask for. Good Luck with the repair, I hope your situation does not mirror mine...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Unfortunately it sounds like a similar diagnosis to my 200 E-TEC. Tried all the DIY trouble-shooting I could. It was under warranty and my dealership gave me service priority since I was guiding at the time. Several hours of computer tests and a overnight-shipped injector later and I was back on the water. Hope yours is a simpler fix.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

my 6 year warranty ran out a couple of months ago. Go figure....bought some new fuel filters this afternoon. Was thinking about tracking down a portable tank as someone threw out there to run some different gas through it. That is probably the extent of what I can do myself. The engine allowing me to run but cap out at max 2000 RPM (albeit run poorly), leads me to believe it is going to be a tech/computer issue. With the amount of hours on engine, not interested in throwing thousands of dollars at this thing as Aduca did...Wasn't all that interested in joining the 4 stroke club either... Thanks for insight guys


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Without looking at it I’d bet you’ve lost an injector... When that happens the motor automatically goes into “safe mode” and no matter what you do you’re coming home at 2000 rpms... The good news is that even though I’ve lost a few injectors in the last 15 years every one of my motors (on #4 now) have always brought me home - even on two cylinders instead of all three... That’s real important when you’re 30 miles in the backcountry...

Now for the hard part... if you need a new injector they’re as much as $300 for the part and only a factory tech with the right software can sort you out...

If you’re dealer is stacked up (the way they are every summer) you might check with your tech or your service manager to see if anyone is up for a “side job”... _Any time someone goes out of their way for me a big fat tip will be with them when the job is done. By the way most of the injectors I’ve lost were in motors with more than 800 hours. They’re electronic and will occasionally just quit in you...

“aren’t boats fun?”


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

@lemaymiami is dead on about injectors for etecs. They are basically a big solenoid plunger. They have to be programmed because they all flow at a little different rate and it is easier and cheaper to upload a fuel map than to flow match every injector.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Im going through the same thing. My motor goes into safe mode. With check engine light. Might be a few things emm or injector. Still waiting to get it serviced ill be watching


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes - it is stuck dead nuts on 2000 RPM. I built a new gas line / bulb deal today, changed filter, bought some fresh gas in a can and ran it into new filter and bypassed my existing gas in case it was bad. Same issue. Guess I am waiting on a tech. Must be a safe mode issue. Not getting any warning lights though...Thanks guys


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> Without looking at it I’d bet you’ve lost an injector... When that happens the motor automatically goes into “safe mode” and no matter what you do you’re coming home at 2000 rpms... The good news is that even though I’ve lost a few injectors in the last 15 years every one of my motors (on #4 now) have always brought me home - even on two cylinders instead of all three... That’s real important when you’re 30 miles in the backcountry...
> 
> Now for the hard part... if you need a new injector they’re as much as $300 for the part and only a factory tech with the right software can sort you out...
> 
> ...


Winner, Winner Capt Lemay - almost over 2 weeks in finally diagnosed as a burned up injector. Now waiting on parts...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The good news (if there is any...) is that when they install that new injector your motor will be doing just fine - as long as all your injectors are working properly...


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> The good news (if there is any...) is that when they install that new injector your motor will be doing just fine - as long as all your injectors are working properly...


Let's hope!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Saga continues - replaced injector after waiting 2 weeks for an appointment and 2 weeks to get a part in and then BRP tech site went down so they can't do the programming of injectors. Hopefully tomorrow. Meanwhile I can see tarpon rolling out my back window. Good thing I have a kayak.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

jackson man said:


> Check out the web site www.etecownersgroup.com! This is a great site that really seems to be very active. Good luck!


They needed they’re own support group! 🤣

And I can say that, I was in the first BRP
E-TEC tech class and rigged the first pair of dealer installed 250’s!🤘🏻


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

If it’s any help to anyone, I just blew the powerhead on my 2010 ETec 60. I’m parting the thing out so Ive got plenty of parts lying around if anyone needs anything.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I believe the etec owners group site has shut down.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Thank you jackson man, I was thinking E nation, but I see E nation is back up and running again .


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Up and running - slammed 20 snook today on the fly before 7 AM. Life is good.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That new injector solved your problem the moment it was in place I'll bet.... At least that's what I always found when I needed an injector replaced...


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> That new injector solved your problem the moment it was in place I'll bet.... At least that's what I always found when I needed an injector replaced...


that did it. Only have a couple hours on it but seems like its old self. Hopefully get another 1000 hours out of it!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

not2shabby said:


> When ETECs have issues, they are tough for ANYONE to fix in my opinion. So many sensors and a smart (ish) computer means that if any sensor goes bad the motor will start to go haywire.


Fixed it for you😂
That’s the problem with ETECS. They run great until they don’t. Then their over complexity comes into play. I think I remember seeing even the water goes through five things. Before it gets out the pee hole. There are lots of stories where the”pros” can’t get em right. They are a engineering marvel.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

FICHT... change my mind


----------

